# *Blinks*



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

It's 5:45 am, and the little man JUST went to bed. That hog. He ran on his wheel. From 10:25 last night. Til 5:45. Non stop. All night.

*eyes*

I'm not sure what just happened here.

I... *mouth shuts*

It's days like this I wish I had on odometer on that wheel. I don't know that he's run that long on his wheel in his life, let alone since he's been sick. I'm thinking that it's.. a good sign?

Holy smokes little man. Go to bed and rest.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We knew Snarf ran a lot before: 6 miles average with jumps up to 10-12...but since we've been trying swapping the CSW and Flying Saucer, he runs all night midnight to 6. We weren't going to hook up the odometer but know I really want to know!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW, he must be feeling better. YAY!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Go hedgie go! *cheers*


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay, Beck!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Go little guy, it's great that he's feeling better! I've never hooked up odometers to my girls wheels before, but I'm starting to think I want to.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm hoping it's a good sign lol, not something wierd and ominous. He ate pretty well last night, although maybe a tad less than normal, and he left about 10 pieces of kibble, which still bothers me, because it's really not like him.

He's been getting HealX Boostrer (like Sunshine Factor) for the last three days... would that give him energy/boost that quickly, or would it just be coincidence?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Isn't the sound of a wheel spinning all night music to your ears?? 

My only concern about these guys is they have no time to eat!!! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

emeko said:


> I'm hoping it's a good sign lol, not something wierd and ominous. He ate pretty well last night, although maybe a tad less than normal, and he left about 10 pieces of kibble, which still bothers me, because it's really not like him.
> 
> He's been getting HealX Boostrer (like Sunshine Factor) for the last three days... would that give him energy/boost that quickly, or would it just be coincidence?


I got the Booster for Charley as well, maybe it does perk them up, Charley was a doll at the vet today despite being out and about for a couple of hours. He got his first dose last night, I hope he follows in Beck's footsteps and gets his pep back too


----------

